# Paleo - your favorite recipes?



## jkath (Dec 19, 2012)

A few months ago my bf went predominantly Paleo in his food choices, and whenever he's over for dinner, I cook all Paleo for us. 

I'm very pleased with it, and he is loving it too. 

We've got lots of recipes we cook together, but I'm wondering what recipes you've grown to love that go along with this lifestyle.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 19, 2012)

JKath, I got a Paleo recipe book awhile ago and never really did anything with it.  We are probably eating close to a Paleo diet right now as we both have a lot of restrictions.  Thanks for bringing this up and I will look into it again.  Meanwhile, do you have any recipes you want to share?


----------



## Zereh (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, a blast from the past. Hi!

I suggest checking out recipes on Springpad: Smart Notebooks as I've seen tons of people create folders with Paleo friendly recipes in them. I think a quick search on "Paleo" should yield tons of suggestions for ya.

<3
Z


----------



## jkath (Dec 20, 2012)

First - hey Zereh! 

Thanks - I'm actually looking for those Paleo recipes that you guys really love. We've got lots of recipes, and are really happy with them! 

I still eat some grains, but I'm nowhere like what I used to be. 

Here's one I like - and it is nearly Paleo, and tells how to make it completely P. Butternut, Bison, and Bacon… oh my! « sockmonkeyskitchen


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting. According to Foodtimeline.org, cavemen didn't have cheese, bacon or vinegar, or season their food with cinnamon. I wonder where these recipe writers get their information.
http://www.foodtimeline.org/


----------



## pacanis (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw one site say you could not eat potatoes. I can't imagine a caveman turning down a potato.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I saw one site say you could not eat potatoes. I can't imagine a caveman turning down a potato.



I don't think they had butter or sour cream either, pac


----------



## jkath (Dec 20, 2012)

Potatoes are absolutely okay with Paleo


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2012)

What about milk and cream? I know my stone-age ancestors drank reindeer milk.


----------



## jkath (Dec 20, 2012)

They don't do dairy items.
Mark Sisson wrote "The Primal Blueprint" and in it he has a whole lifestyle, not just food, but with exercise, sun exposure, etc. My bf has really enjoyed it, and he has benefitted from it for sure. Here's a good interview of Mark, from Paleo Magazine: Mark Sisson – Interview | Paleo Magazine


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm really interested in it.  As I mentioned I have a book on it and it is seeming close to the restrictions I have been put on for my allergies.  I was just wondering, JKath, if you could share a favourite recipe or two since you are working with it already - it might spark something in me that the book doesn't.  I will definitely share my offerings as well.


----------

